# I need help



## ayoub (May 15, 2017)

Dear brothers, Im facing a very difficult situation.

I read a lot about free masonry and always wanted to be one of this fertility worldwide.
I followed the rule " ask one to be one", i talked to this guy from Syria and he convinced me that he is a free mason member. We become online friends then he started asking me for money and complain he have health problems and need more money and that he is my god father and recommended me to the fertility and everytime he have a good news about my joining, i knew that he will ask for money afterwords...

Im so confused. I dont want this to continue. Its very hard to get to know to a real brother in middle east..

Please advice... what shall i do


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 15, 2017)

Google dude...google.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (May 15, 2017)

Stop sending him money, taking his phone calls, or anything else mainly because he is scamming you.  Other than that, as Ripcord22A has said... use google and locate a legitimate lodge from a legitimate source.  Good Luck


----------



## Bloke (May 15, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Dear brothers, Im facing a very difficult situation.
> 
> I read a lot about free masonry and always wanted to be one of this fertility worldwide.
> I followed the rule " ask one to be one", i talked to this guy from Syria and he convinced me that he is a free mason member. We become online friends then he started asking me for money and complain he have health problems and need more money and that he is my god father and recommended me to the fertility and everytime he have a good news about my joining, i knew that he will ask for money afterwords...
> ...



You are being scammed by this guy asking for money for his own purposes. Stop sending him money.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Google dude...google.





LK600 said:


> top sending him money, taking his phone calls, or anything else mainly because he is scamming you.


Yes, on both accounts.


----------



## coachn (May 16, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Dear brothers, Im facing a very difficult situation.
> 
> I read a lot about free masonry and always wanted to be one of this fertility worldwide.
> I followed the rule " ask one to be one", i talked to this guy from Syria and he convinced me that he is a free mason member. We become online friends then he started asking me for money and complain he have health problems and need more money and that he is my god father and recommended me to the fertility and everytime he have a good news about my joining, i knew that he will ask for money afterwords...
> ...


You've been scammed.  Disconnect.  Lick your wounds.  Learn something profound.  Move on.


----------



## .'.DM.'. (May 26, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Dear brothers, Im facing a very difficult situation.
> 
> I read a lot about free masonry and always wanted to be one of this fertility worldwide.
> I followed the rule " ask one to be one", i talked to this guy from Syria and he convinced me that he is a free mason member. We become online friends then he started asking me for money and complain he have health problems and need more money and that he is my god father and recommended me to the fertility and everytime he have a good news about my joining, i knew that he will ask for money afterwords...
> ...


Stop sending him 
In freemasons you pay only one time when you are in for you documents 
He is a lier and thiefing your money 
And in Syria most of the lodges are not working from long time  
In Lebanon is better where you can find active lodges and real brothers 

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Nasrina (May 26, 2017)

.'.DM.'. said:


> Stop sending him
> In freemasons you pay only one time when you are in for you documents
> He is a lier and thiefing your money
> And in Syria most of the lodges are not working from long time
> ...


I need help i have dream to becoming frimason .i call one man to help me he ask to pay 120 USD i pay .after that he ask me again to pay 200 USD for the magic ring i pay again and he not give me the ring .after that he ask me again to pay 600 USD he told me that he want to send me money in my account.how whould i do.and i dont have the money


----------



## Nasrina (May 26, 2017)

I need help i have dream to becoming frimason .i call one man to help me he ask to pay 120 USD i pay .after that he ask me again to pay 200 USD for the magic ring i pay again and he not give me the ring .after that he ask me again to pay 600 USD he told me that he want to send me money in my account.how whould i do.and i dont have the money


----------



## .'.DM.'. (May 26, 2017)

Stop sending man 
And there is nothing called magic ring thus man using you and taking your money 
The only place were you need to pay is the lodge after they accept you to join not before and as I told you before there are not active lodges in Syria the near place to you is Lebanon and you need to go there you can not be a freemason online or by phone you need to be an active member where you can attend all meeting and lodge activities 

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

.'.DM.'. said:


> Stop sending man
> And there is nothing called magic ring thus man using you and taking your money
> The only place were you need to pay is the lodge after they accept you to join not before and as I told you before there are not active lodges in Syria the near place to you is Lebanon and you need to go there you can not be a freemason online or by phone you need to be an active member where you can attend all meeting and lodge activities
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app



I already stopped that my dear. Now i would really need a help to connect to any madon in lebanon to help me connecting to the lodge there.. i tried to reach tjem from the online site, emails, fb but no respond whatsoever. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Sep 16, 2017)

https://nymasons.org/site/districts-lodges/district-grand-lodge-syria-lebanon/

http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/lodge-locator.html  (Phoenix Lodge No. 1001)

http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/g...nd-lodges/534-district-grand-lodge-of-lebonan

If you can't reach the lodges via the contacts on the websites then neither can we.


----------



## coachn (Sep 16, 2017)

ayoub said:


> ... Now i would really need a help to connect to any madon in lebanon to help me connecting to the lodge there.. i tried to reach tjem from the online site, emails, fb but no respond whatsoever.


*Here's the game you're involved in.* _Learn to play it well_: 

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html

Here's the nutshell: They want friends, *not members*.​
*Here's what you are asking from us* and_ why we cannot do anything for you further_:

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html

Here's the nutshell: You want us to do something *we cannot do*; not will not or should not.​


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2017)

coachn said:


> Here's the nutshell: You want us to do something *we cannot do*; not will not or should not.


Yep!


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

goomba said:


> https://nymasons.org/site/districts-lodges/district-grand-lodge-syria-lebanon/
> 
> http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/lodge-locator.html  (Phoenix Lodge No. 1001)
> 
> ...



Thank you dear.. I will keep on trying truly appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

